# Will a rabbit breed his mom?



## rabbitman (Mar 27, 2011)

I am getting ready to move my 2 rabbits into the colony the only thing I am worried about is will her son breed her?  They have never been seperated right now he is little over a month old. When he gets older will he breed her? Will it cause any deformed babies? They will be the only related rabbits in the colony.


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 27, 2011)

Its called linebreeding, inbreeding


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, he will. I've had does growl at their sons and resist, but I wouldn't be at ALL surprised. 

I wouldn't expect any deformities in the offspring as long as they are genetically sound. Most likely it would be fine. My BEST rabbits right now are the offspring of a very nice doe bred to her multiple winning father. She was bred (at my request) by the rabbitry before I bought her, and I kept two of her doe kits. 

If you left their kits in the colony, and had brother-sister pairings from that, and so on, you could expect a loss of vigor from the decreasing gene pool, at some point. 

But I've had accidental brother-sister pairngs from rabbits that were already line-bred with no problems in the kits. Not that I'm recommending that, and I didnt add any of them to my breeding program. 

If you are adding a mother-son to an established colony, does it already have a buck? I wonder if a newly introduced young buck would be safe with him? I've never kept mine in colonies, though I've kept littermates together into adulthood with no problems, and currently even have a doe with her now-adult daughter, but I would be leery of introducing strangers to one another. I don't even mix older kits from different litters.


----------



## rabbitman (Mar 27, 2011)

It does have a buck it has 2 but only one is breedable the other won't breed I  have no clue why. Even when they were seperated in pens he still wont breed. He is old though, I dont know how old he is but he wont breed. I might have the buck that wont breed in a sperate pen with the doe that has a month old kit, I dont like stressed breeding.


----------

